# Just want to say Hi



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, a brief bit about me. I'm called Sarah (32), I live in Scotland. I work as a senior carer in a care for 4years. I have TTC for four years without success so myself and other half went to the GP. He carried out blood tests on me and other half had to give a sperm sample, both sets of results came back clear. To quote the GP "We were the most fertile couple he knew."

He referred us to the fertility clinic and were told we would have a three months waiting time. I had my first appointment in March 06 to see the consultant. We had a chat and I was given an internal scan which showed no abnormalities. I was then give a HSG which showed nothing. The consultant said that I had unexplained infertility. I was then given the following options of clomid, IUI or IVF. We chose IVF and was told that we would not be seen until 08. 
My suprecur nasel sprays arrived in September, I have been for a baseline scan and I have now been taking Gonal F injections since last Friday. I go back this Friday for another scan.

Sorry for rambling. I found this site by accident. Sarah xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Good luck with the IVF, hope your scan goes well on friday.

I did my first post this week and have been made to feel very welcome - I just wander around the site saying hello, and people have been really lovely.

R
xx


----------



## sandnotoil (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah,
 
Reasonably new myself, but so far have nothing but good things to say about this forum.
Happy posting
Sand Not Oil


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Sarah  
I think you will find FF to be a happy accident! Sounds like your well on your way for your first IVF cycle.
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found,
I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation.

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~ 
CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You might also want to join the cycle buddies and meet ladies going through the experience at the same time as you. You would fit in on either the October / November thread or the November / December so I'll let you take a look ad see where you feel happier (or with both if you want!)

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

G&B Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends.

   with your IVF cycle and for your scan on Friday.


                          Theresa x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi sarah,

just wanted to welcome you to FF this is a really great site so much advice and support xx

Lindsey


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah
Just wanted to say hello and wish you good luck with your tx
This site is great for info or just a chat
  
Love Bev xxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

you will fins all the support you need on this site and find plenty girls at the same stage as you to share your journey.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support and information and friendship

Good luck for your scan on fri  

Nikki


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

why do GPs say things like that - as if you are making a fuss over nothing - clearly you are not the most fertile couple they know or you wouldn't be sitting in their office, having that conversation! You'd be strolling along in the park with your triplets! 

Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## sa75ah1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just want to say thanks for the welcome


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah

Good luck for this cycle hun    

Have you taken a look at the other boards that Dizzi provided links too  

Lots of love
Emmaxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hell Sarah, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and to wish you loads of luck with this cycle. 

C~x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Welcome to FF!! I am also in the middle of IVF. I started Gonal F on monday and have my first scan this monday coming. I am a member of Autumn Angels the October/November cycle buddies. Its great there. I hope to see you there soon!!

Good luck with you tx
Natalie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Sarah* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

